# Urbarmachung Voraussetzung



## Menger

Hola de nuevo, 
sigo con el texto sobre deforestación en países tropicales y vuelve a salir una frase que creo que no está bien en el original:

_Die Ausweitung von Agrarflächen in Waldgebieten wird auch durch ungeklärte und unsichere Landrechte befeuert, vor allem dort, wo die Urbarmachung Voraussetzung für Landtitel und Investitionen in Land sind._

MI INTENTO:

_La extensión de superficies agrarias en zonas boscosas se ve facilitada por unos derechos de propiedad de la tierra confusos e inciertos, sobre todo donde la titularidad de las tierras y las inversiones en el terreno son un requisito para la puesta en cultivo._

O lo estoy entendiendo todo mal o lo que dice el original es lo contrario de mi traducción, es decir, que la puesta en cultivo es un requisito para la titularidad de la tierra y las inversiones (lo que no tiene sentido). 

Si no estuviera ese "*für*" ahí en medio creo que mi traducción sería correcta, pero así no sé qué pensar...

Agradeceré mucho toda orientación, 
Sonnige Grüsse, Menger,


----------



## Tonerl

_*La extensión de superficies agrarias en zonas boscosas se ve facilitada por unos derechos de propiedad de la tierra confusos e inciertos, sobre todo donde la titularidad de las tierras y las inversiones en el terreno son un requisito para la puesta en cultivo.

Die Ausdehnung landwirtschaftlicher Flächen in bewaldeten Gebieten wird durch unklare und unsichere Landrechte begünstigt, vor allem dort, wo Landbesitz und Investitionen in das Land eine Voraussetzung für den Anbau sind.*_


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, lo entendiste mal. Land urbar machen = o bien cortar todos los árboles y sacar sus raices, o bien quemarlo todo -> _eso_ es el requisito para conseguir la titularidad de la tierra y las inversiones en el terreno. 

Saludos!


----------



## Menger

Gracias a los 2 por las aportaciones.
Más allá de la interpretación del significado (que como ingeniero forestal que soy no acabo de ver al 100 %)*, me desconcierta la gramática, ese "sind" que debería ser un "ist" para hacer la interpretación que sugiere Susana, p. ej. 
Creo que es un buen caso para preguntar al cliente. Ya comentaré que me dice si me llega una respuesta del cliente final.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo, Menger

....................................................................................................................................

* hasta donde se puede entender del contexto, las inversiones no serán algo que se consigue, se refiere a las inversiones que el agricultor tendrá que hacer él mismo en en el terreno para cultivarlo: roturación, plantación, riegos...


----------



## Menger

For the record: en efecto la interpretación de Susana era la correcta, aunque también el "sind" tenía que ser en realidad un "ist". 
Gracias otra vez y saludos, Menger


----------



## Tonerl

Menger said:


> en efecto la interpretación de Susana era la correcta


_*Y qué interpretación era incorrecta?
Me limité a traducir solamente tu "intento" !  *_


----------

